# S13 Headlight conversion



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

i need to know info on changing my 89 240SX popup headlights to the S13 headlights. it would be helpfull if i could get some websites to go to for some further information.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wasn't this in the sticky?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wasn't this in the sticky?


of course it was, but reading that and finding all the information he could want would just be too easy. duh man. come on, get with it drift


----------



## SR22DET (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.jspec.com/s13conversion.html


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Funny!


----------

